# Haynie Bigfoot and Rough Water



## JRK55 (Jul 5, 2009)

To any Bigfoot owners out there, how well does the boat take rough water say 3's and 4's. Since it is a big boat, light weight for it's size but has a tunnel does it beat you? Is it mainly a shallow water boat or a do it all boat? Have ridden in one but just in calm shallow water, thinking about getting one but want to know if this is as good as a 22' bay boat, like a non tunnel Skeeter, Champion, etc...

JRK


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I don't think there is a bay boat out there that takes 3's and 4's worth a ****...

I also think any boat with a tunnel takes chop worse than any true V bottom...


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

got to disagree with kyle that boat has 3 reversed gunnels and it was rated # 1 in our boat show preveiw we had 4-5 footers and the 23 bigfoot made it and all other 20 somthing boats turned around we only have about 65 guides running that hull and 99 percent run to the cut everyday in april thru june and it is windy them months just pick a time and we can run offshore are across the bay you will be impressed


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

If the Big Foot has the same front hull design as my 24 HO, you will be very pleased with the rough water performance. Go see Chris, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

I have had no problem, within reason running in rough water. I have taken mine offshore a couple times in 2' to 3's and 3' to 4's. I personally think 3' to 4' is to rough but the boat will take it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

so the tunnel actually helps the boat take waves better?


I'd like to see the video of that boat ride...and cross referenced to wave bouy data....


It seems like a lot of people over estimate the actual size of waves... go look at the bluewater board here, and see what people say about fishing in 3-4's, or 4-5's. A lot of those guys have 30 foot + boats, and they don't go out on those days...

P.S. I think it's a little irresponsible of a boat dealer to say it's safe to run a BAY boat in 4-5 footers...getting caught in that is one thing.. advocating running in it is another.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

ain't no bay boat gonna run in 4 to 5 foot waves without breaking something or somebody period end of story


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Just curious how shallow will it run? and what does it need to get back up on plane?


----------



## Haynie79 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had mine in some very large waves north of Port Mansfield (sorry didn't jump out to measure there size or buoy data) and it was smooth for the water conditions. I was running around 45 mph-ish and the boat/motor was coming out of the water so I know they were good size. Everyone had to hang on but we all stayed dry and our backs weren't sore. Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

I owned a Haynie Bigfoot for 5 years and have owned a Pathfinder, Hydra Sport, and a Majek ( which I am currently running ) ,which are all good boats. I have also fished out of numerous other bay boats and would put a Haynie Bigfoot up againist any of the other bay boats boats that I have owned or fished out of under rough conditions. I fished Galveston Bay, Baffin, Port Mansfield, San Antonio Bay, and offshore with my Bigfoot in all types of conditions and was never concerned for my saftey or the saftey of my passengers. The boat is truely the best all around bay boat that I have been in. The boat excels in following seas and bust right through a head on sea.
The boat will also run in 8-10 inches of water and get up in about 10 -12 inches depending on the bottom and load. 
So you can run the back lakes and offshore with the same boat. Thats pretty impressive in my opinion.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Big Fish said:


> I owned a Haynie Bigfoot for 5 years and have owned a Pathfinder, Hydra Sport, and a Majek ( which I am currently running ) ,which are all good boats. I have also fished out of numerous other bay boats and would put a Haynie Bigfoot up againist any of the other bay boats boats that I have owned or fished out of under rough conditions. I fished Galveston Bay, Baffin, Port Mansfield, San Antonio Bay, and offshore with my Bigfoot in all types of conditions and was never concerned for my saftey or the saftey of my passengers. The boat is truely the best all around bay boat that I have been in. The boat excels in following seas and bust right through a head on sea.
> The boat will also run in 8-10 inches of water and get up in about 10 -12 inches depending on the bottom and load.
> So you can run the back lakes and offshore with the same boat. Thats pretty impressive in my opinion.


Hey Big Fish,
I'm not trying to be a smartaxx, but if you liked Haynie the best, why don't you still have it? Just curious. Sounds like a good all around boat. (I've never been in one)

Dave


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

I buy a new boat every 4 or 5 years and I am currently running a Majek Illusion w/raised deck. Wanted to try the whole skinny water thing. So far it's been a lot of fun.
If I decide to go back to a v-hull style boat a Haynie Bigfoot would be at the top of my list.:texasflag


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Big Fish said:


> I buy a new boat every 4 or 5 years and I am currently running a Majek Illusion w/raised deck. Wanted to try the whole skinny water thing. So far it's been a lot of fun.
> If I decide to go back to a v-hull style boat a Haynie Bigfoot would be at the top of my list.:texasflag


Cool, wish I could afford to do that....mines 22 years old...the dang thing just keeps floating..:spineyes:

Dave


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just my simple opinion, but from what I have heard and all I have talked to, the Hayine 24 and 23 and 21 are probably some of the best constructed, best rough water riding shallow going boats out there. I just can't afford one right now...lol. Unless that money tree starts producing in the back yard.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I run a Haynie 21T and I will say that it is by far the best boat I have been in in rough water. We fished Baffin this spring in some downright nasty winds to the point that the other 21 ft boat that was fishing with us turned around and went back to the South Shoreline while I crossed the bay and fished the North Shoreline. Instead of being flat at the back like most tunnel boats, you will find that the Haynie's carry the V all the way to the back of the boat.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I never said it was safe to run in 4-5 footers but i did and we made it with no complaints from the camara man and it won Haynie boats the best of the best award,I have it on the Haynie wall at my dealership,im sorry if i ruffled your feathers.


Kyle 1974 said:


> so the tunnel actually helps the boat take waves better?
> 
> I'd like to see the video of that boat ride...and cross referenced to wave bouy data....
> 
> ...


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris dont let them get to you. The Bigfoot gets better and better everytime I take it out. It has by far been my favorite v-hull boat. I put an E-tech 200 hp to keep the weight down and have had it super skinny and 32 miles offshore. Could not have asked for a better boat. Keep building them strong.



chris coulter said:


> I never said it was safe to run in 4-5 footers but i did and we made it with no complaints from the camara man and it won Haynie boats the best of the best award,I have it on the Haynie wall at my dealership,im sorry if i ruffled your feathers.


----------

